# Nevada Antelope Hunt



## Huntin8 (Jul 15, 2013)

My brother and I just got back from helping our uncle on his Nevada antelope hunt. Our trip started Wednesday after work and by 10 PM we had been in the truck long enough and decided not to drive to the area we planned on hunting and ended up "camping" in a really interesting spot. I wish I would have taken a picture. 

The next morning we got up and drove to the area. We had a full day to try and find some bucks as my uncle wasn't able to come up until the next day at noon. We drove around for awhile seeing a few smaller bucks. Mid Morning we came down the road and spotted some antelope in a little valley. In this group were four doe's and three bucks, two of the bucks were decent with the third being much bigger and clearly the dominant animal. 

We sat and watched them for about an hour as the bigger buck chased the smaller bucks and tended his doe's (got some awesome pictures and video through my phoneskope). We decided to back out and try and get back on them the next day, not 30 seconds after we got the scope and cameras packed up 2 of the bucks go full on at it. Luckily we did manage to get the last little bit on film. 

The next morning we glassed until we had to go meet our uncle. When everyone was in camp we looked at the pictures and told him what we had seen. After that, my brother, uncle, cousin, and I decided to drive up the road and take a look. After finding a group and seeing a decent buck, our uncle decided to try and make a stalk. Everyone started off behind him for the mile long stalk. I don't think anyone thought it would actually work, as my cousin is 8 and has never attempted a stalk. Everything went perfectly and we ended up about 150 yards away as they were getting up for the afternoon, game over! It's not the big buck we found but my cousin was on his dads heels through the whole stalk and right over his shoulder when he pulled the trigger. This was a hunt we will always remember!

Picture of the bigger buck and the one my uncle shot.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

NICE----I love hunting antelope, IMO the best hunt there is for kids to start with/on.


----------



## Huntin8 (Jul 15, 2013)

It was a fun hunt. I can't wait until one of us draws another antelope tag.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a very nice antelope.

What is a phoneskope?

.


----------



## Huntin8 (Jul 15, 2013)

Wyogoob, a phoneskope is an attachment you can put on your optics that let you hook your phone up to so you can take pictures through them.


----------

